# Non rompere



## Max.89

How can I say non rompere into English?


----------



## cartaplus

Please, don't nag!!!
Io direi cosi'...ma non so se va bene!
Marianna


----------



## Parergon

Don't bother.


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Don't harrass me potrebbe andare? (Non so se l'ho scritto bene)

Simona


----------



## Parergon

You likely mean don't *harass*.


----------



## cprussin

"leave me alone" e' bene anche


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Yes, I mean Don't harass  Thank you 

Simona


----------



## claudine2006

cprussin said:


> Anche "leave me alone" va bene.


----------



## luke_77

stop bugging me!


----------



## Juri

Don't pester me,don't be pesky;what pain in the neck you are!
get out of my hear!I've had you up to here!


----------



## cprussin

oh thank you


----------



## cprussin

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *cprussin* 

 
 				Anche "leave me alone" va bene.

oh thank you


----------



## lsp

Juri said:


> Don't pester me,don't be pesky;what pain in the neck you are!
> get out of my hear hair!I've had you up to here!


Quit pestering me!
Give it a rest.
Give me a break.


----------



## Teclis

Don't annoy me
o stop annoying me?? 

possono andare?


----------



## london calling

Teclis said:


> Don't annoy me
> o stop annoying me??



_To annoy_ significa far arrabbiare, non è la stessa cosa, anche se in qualche contesto specifico potrebbe andare.


----------



## Teclis

ahh perchè il dizionario dice: annoiare, scocciare, infastidire...


----------



## london calling

Teclis said:


> ahh perchè il dizionario dice: annoiare, scocciare, infastidire...



annoy /əˈnɔɪ/ tr. 

[person] (by behaviour) irritare, far arrabbiare;
(by opposing wishes) contrariare


(bother) [person] importunare;
[discomfort, noise] infastidire;
what really ~s me is that… quello che mi dà veramente fastidio è che…

Quale dizionario dice _scocciare/annoiare_?


----------



## Teclis

wordreference in basso c'è scritto:



*Additional Translations**annoy*  _colloquial_scocciare _v_*annoy* seccare _v_*annoy*  _dar fastidio_disturbare _v_*annoy*  (vex)infastidire _v_


----------



## london calling

Ah sì, _non mi scocciare/annoiare_ nel senso di _non infastidirmi_, giusto, non ci avevo riflettuto.


Edit. Però la frase così, fuori contesto, significa _non farmi arrabbiare_.


----------



## Aryetti

london calling said:


> Ah sì, _non mi scocciare/annoiare_ nel senso di _non infastidirmi_, giusto, non ci avevo riflettuto.



Ma se volessi dire in modo scherzoso "non rompere!" ad un amico che mi ha appena fatto una battuta sciocca va bene lo stesso? 
Es. 
- "Allora, hai avuto una giornata piuttosto eccitante" (sapendo che invece ho avuto una pessima giornata) 
"Non rompere! " 
- "So you had a fairly exciting day" 
"Don't annoy me!" 
Non mi suona tanto scherzosa, anche se come spesso accade il tono e il contesto influiscono molto... 
(suggerimento di un nativo che non sa l'italiano: "don't chap my ass!" Ovviamente coi dovuti sorrisoni e/o ammiccamenti di contorno!)


----------



## london calling

Aryetti said:


> Ma se volessi dire in modo scherzoso "non rompere!" ad un amico che mi ha appena fatto una battuta sciocca va bene lo stesso?
> Es.
> - "Allora, hai avuto una giornata piuttosto eccitante" (sapendo che invece ho avuto una pessima giornata)
> "Non rompere! "
> - "So you had a fairly exciting day"
> "Don't annoy me!"


No, non va.

Meglio i suggerimenti di prima, con i dovuti ammiccamenti: _stop bugging me, don't be a pain in the neck, give me a break_...


----------



## shardaneng

"stop busting my chops" troppo volgare?


----------



## london calling

shardaneng said:


> "stop busting my chops" troppo volgare?


I've never heard the expression, so I'm afraid I wouldn't know!


----------



## Tellure

Ho trovato qua e là alcune espressioni e vorrei sapere da qualcuno se possono adattarsi al contesto di Aryetti, se sono usate e se possono essere "scherzose" o meno.

"Hey, who pulled your chain?" o "Who yanked your chain?"
"Who rattled your cage?" 
"Who stole your scone?"

"Take a powder!"
"Take a hike!"
"Hit the road!"

"Make like a library and book!"

Grazie.


----------



## GavinW

london calling said:


> _stop bugging me, don't be a pain in the neck, give me a break_...



Yes, I like "Give me a break" for this scherzoso/ironico sense. Also: "Cut it".


----------



## shardaneng

london calling said:


> I've never heard the expression, so I'm afraid I wouldn't know!



 Must be American. (I've heard it in some american movies).


----------



## Aryetti

Tellure said:


> Ho trovato qua e là alcune espressioni e vorrei sapere da qualcuno se possono adattarsi al contesto di Aryetti, se sono usate e se possono essere "scherzose" o meno.
> 
> "Hey, who pulled your chain?" o "Who yanked your chain?"
> "Who rattled your cage?"
> "Who stole your scone?"
> 
> "Take a powder!"
> "Take a hike!"
> "Hit the road!"
> 
> "Make like a library and book!"
> 
> Grazie.



Non le ho mai sentite (altrimenti non sarei venuta a chiedere consiglio) ma guardando i tuoi link mi sembrano tutte piuttosto dure per diventare battute scherzose tra amici, anche associandole a sorrisoni e occhiolini. Forse "take a hike" volendo si presta anche al mio contesto, le altre non so... 
Qualche idea in merito (nativi)?


----------



## You little ripper!

Aryetti said:


> Ma se volessi dire in modo scherzoso "non rompere!" ad un amico che mi ha appena fatto una battuta sciocca va bene lo stesso?
> Es.
> - "Allora, hai avuto una giornata piuttosto eccitante" (sapendo che invece ho avuto una pessima giornata)
> "Non rompere! "
> - "So you had a fairly exciting day"
> "Don't annoy me!"
> Non mi suona tanto scherzosa, anche se come spesso accade il tono e il contesto influiscono molto...
> (suggerimento di un nativo che non sa l'italiano: "don't chap my ass!" Ovviamente coi dovuti sorrisoni e/o ammiccamenti di contorno!)


_Don't push it!_ is what I might say in this situation.


----------



## Aryetti

You little ripper! said:


> _Don't push it!_ is what I might say in this situation.



Questa mi piace!  Rende l'idea. Credo che la userò, thank you!


----------



## rafanadal

What would you guys say if you wanted to sound rude on purpose, for example to telemarketers at their 10th call of the day?  Would this sound native for example:" "hey, you guys have been bothering the f*** out of me, are you finished or what?"       The general idea is the extreme common "Adesso mi avete rotto i coglioni!!!" in Italian


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

shardaneng said:


> "stop busting my chops" troppo volgare?


 No, it is not vulgar at all.  It is colloquial but not offensive in any way.  It is, of course, vulgar to say, "Stop breaking my balls." That you would say only with your friends.


----------



## L'Enrico

How about _Now you're really starting to piss me off!_

E.


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

Vulgar but accurate.


----------



## Pinuzzo

Direi:

_Stop being [so] annoying
Don't be annoying_


----------



## rafanadal

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> "Stop breaking my balls." That you would say only with your friends.



Sorry L'aura but I understand that "Stop breaking my balls" is not quite exactly he same as "Smettila di rompermi i coglioni" even though it matches perfectly literally. I've always read that it means "to verbally assault someone" or "to harass" or even something the likes of "To bust one's ass", that is "to work to one's utmost". Anyway if you tell me it may convey the same meaning as "Smettila di rompermi i coglioni" I believe you.

Again though, could you tell me whether this sentence sounds like a native would say: "hey you're a damn pain in the ass, you been bothering the f*** out of me, are you finished or what?"

or...would you say something different?


----------



## L'aura che tu respiri

rafanadal said:


> Sorry L'aura but I understand that "Stop breaking my balls" is not quite exactly he same as "Smettila di rompermi i coglioni" even though it matches perfectly literally. I've always read that it means "to verbally assault someone" or "to harass"



"To break another person's balls" can mean annoy, aggravate, _scocciare, sfottere_, etc.  To break a person's balls is to f--- with that person.  "Don't f--- with me" = "Don't break my balls."  "To verbally assault" or "to harass" are more formal -- they imply abuse of some sort, e.g. in a professional setting.  



> or even something the likes of "To bust one's ass", that is "to work to one's utmost".



No, "to break one's balls" does not mean _lavorare sodo o duramente.  _You could possibly say "I busted my ass" to mean _Ho lavorato duramente. _But notice that it's reflexive; the speaker is talking about his own body.



> Anyway if you tell me it may convey the same meaning as "Smettila di rompermi i coglioni" I believe you.



I believe they mean the same thing.



> Again though, could you tell me whether this sentence sounds like a native would say: "hey you're a damn pain in the ass, you*'ve* been bothering the f*** [or bugging the sh*t] out of me, are you finished or what?"



Very authentic. 



> or...would you say something different?



I would say _Tu si' nu strunzo cagato a fforz'. _But that's just me.


----------



## london calling

L'aura che tu respiri said:


> I would say _Tu si' nu strunzo cagato a fforz'. _But that's just me.


Having lived in Campania for 32 years and working  in Naples as I do, I find this example of Neapolitan dialect particularly exhilarating!

A colourful way of saying someone's a wanker/jerk.


----------



## rafanadal

Thank you guys. I appreciate. L'aura's Neapolitan came as a surprise out of the blue (how on earth do you know that? I had never heard it myself!!!)..... while I had no doubt about LC's.....


----------



## fredericks

*S*e rispondessi semplicemente "Shut up"?


----------



## london calling

fredericks said:


> *S*e rispondessi semplicemente "Shut up"?


Significa S_ta zitto!_, ma probabilmente il messaggio passerebbe!


----------



## fredericks

london calling said:


> Significa S_ta zitto!_, ma probabilmente il messaggio passerebbe!



Si lo so. Ma, visto che era una risposta ad una presa in giro, mi suonava bene, anche se non è la traduzione dell'originale, visto che a volte cercare di tradurre porta a risultati poco naturali.


----------

